# Nwes Flash: Pope Resigning



## granfire (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought it was an early April fools....but it seems to be genuine Pope Benedict XVI. is calling it quits.
http://www.sullivanil.us/SYB/baseball.jpg

I don't think there has been a Pope leaving the job alive since....ever....at least not in modern times...


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2013)

In 600 years they reckon. Oh well. I'd love to be a fly on the wall to watch the Cardinals politicking, scheming and generally canvassing for support!


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2013)

I doubt it will be pretty...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2013)

last pope to resign was Gregory XII in the 15th century.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 11, 2013)

Any reliable information on why?


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2013)

the official word is health....


----------



## WC_lun (Feb 11, 2013)

He said he was not strong enough to continue.  I wonder if the next pope will be a reformer or not.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2013)

I want to be the next pope&#8230;I will reform a lot....

I am not Catholic, not religious, have a Buddhist living in my house, not in the Vatican and I'm married&#8230;so &#8230;what do you think my chances are


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 11, 2013)

Popes don't just quit. I wonder if this is involved with all of the sex scandels? Didn't this Ratzinger help cover it up while part of the lower orders?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2013)

The television news programmes are rehashing his life and all those nice photos of him in the Hitler Youth are there again.....

By all accounts though his health is very poor, perhaps rather than have him linger on then bumping him off (allegedly) they want someone younger and stronger in place now, probably an Italian too.
He may want to stop flying his helicopter too, funnily enough this article was in one of Saturday's newspaper.

http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...are-of-the-popes-medical-history-8483786.html


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> The television news programmes are rehashing his life and all those nice photos of him in the Hitler Youth are there again.....
> 
> By all accounts though his health is very poor, perhaps rather than have him linger on then bumping him off (allegedly) they want someone younger and stronger in place now, probably an Italian too.
> He may want to stop flying his helicopter too, funnily enough this article was in one of Saturday's newspaper.
> ...





(In all fairness, at one point HJ was compulsory...)


But hey, if you go down with the pope....you are sure to go straight up, no?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2013)

granfire said:


> (In all fairness, at one point HJ was compulsory...)
> 
> 
> But hey,* if you go down with the pope*....you are sure to go straight up, no?



Had to read that bit several times, my eyes you know roflmao, thought it said something else!

There may be some sighs of relief at his going by the chaps responsible for Vatican PR though. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...Popes-Hitler-Youth-past-says-the-Vatican.html


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> Had to read that bit several times, my eyes you know roflmao, thought it said something else!
> 
> There may be some sighs of relief at his going by the chaps responsible for Vatican PR though. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...Popes-Hitler-Youth-past-says-the-Vatican.html



Now lady....you were linking the article of him flying whirly birds....and his mile long lists of health troubles....tsk tsk tsk....


(but seriously...he was barely adult when the war ended...o what he was in the HJ...not sure when it became mandatory...but you wre old enough, you went in. Especially toward the end, when just looking like you disagreed could earn you a quick lynch style hanging or an execution style introduction to firearms...

But acting like it didn't happen is stupid....maybe he forgot...strokes can affect the memory, you know...)


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 11, 2013)

I remember when he came to Sydney , what a joke that was.
People waited for him on the streets for bloody hours , and when he finally did come out he flew past them at a million miles an hour in his pope mobile. 

Also if I remember correctly he was given the nickname here "Eggs" as in Eggs Benedict , get it.
Well I thought it was pretty funny at the time.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm sure HBO's recent documentary, "Mea Maxima Culpa: Silence in the House of God", didn't do his health any good. 

Highly reccomend it by the way. 

Here's a review: http://www.theday.com/article/20130204/ENT13/302049987



> But compressing the cover-up down to the actions of "the church" is too easy, and "Mea Maxima Culpa" points a steady finger of accusation straight at Pope Benedict XVI.
> Beginning in 1981, then-Cardinal Joseph Ratzinger led the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith, a less-catchy but more palatable name for the office once known as the Inquisition. As ordered by John Paul II, Ratzinger's CDF oversaw every sexual abuse allegation from 2001 until his rise to the papacy in 2005.
> 
> His first act in this new role was to send bishops a letter reminding them to keep allegations buried, citing canon law that forbids the public airing of misdeeds - reminiscent, the documentary suggests, of the Mafia's omerta or code of silence. When U.S. bishops begged Rome for the power to defrock repeat offenders, they were denied.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2013)

granfire said:


> Now lady....you were linking the article of him flying whirly birds....and his mile long lists of health troubles....tsk tsk tsk....
> 
> 
> (but seriously...he was barely adult when the war ended...o what he was in the HJ...not sure when it became mandatory...but you wre old enough, you went in. Especially toward the end, when just looking like you disagreed could earn you a quick lynch style hanging or an execution style introduction to firearms...
> ...



Actually this was brought up when he was made Pope so covering it up, and the Vatican generally has no problems with cover-up, does not surprise me...it's silly...but not surprising

Also when the war ended he was 17 ad although it was the Hitler youth I do not really think it should be an issue based on the period of history we are talking about and the things going on in Germany at that time. Could have been join or be shot or i could have been nationalistic pride.... don't know

All we can do now is wait for the white smoke


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> I'm sure HBO's recent documentary, "Mea Maxima Culpa: Silence in the House of God", didn't do his health any good.
> 
> Highly reccomend it by the way.
> 
> Here's a review: http://www.theday.com/article/20130204/ENT13/302049987



considering the stink they raised about the monk doing mass with the lady priest....


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2013)

_"RT @Queen_UK Text from Prince Charles: "Pope Benedict XVI is standing down to give someone younger a chance at leading a Church. Just _saying."


----------



## Steve (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't seen Bill Mattocks around, but I'd be interested in hearing his read on this situation.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 11, 2013)

I know his health has been deteriorating, but I do wonder if the weight of the scandals plays a role also.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 11, 2013)

He didn't give them much time to pick a new one.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 11, 2013)

The election of a new Pope won't begin until he resigns.  There can only be one Pope at a time.  Pope Benedict XVI will leave Rome, and go to Castle Gandalfo during the Conclave, and they won't stop until they elect a Pope.  

There are a lot of questions and wonderings about what will happen, since we haven't dealt with this in about 600 years.  Things like will Pope Benedict's ring be smashed, where he might be buried when he does die, and so on...

Personally -- throughout his Pontificate he has indicated that if he was to become physically or otherwise unable to do the job of leading the Church, he would step down.  While there was little warning, it didn't come out of the blue.  One way I heard it put today was "stunned but not surprised", in that the timing caught everyone flatfooted, but the intimations and maybe the thought had been there.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 11, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> The election of a new Pope won't begin until he resigns.  There can only be one Pope at a time.  Pope Benedict XVI will leave Rome, and go to Castle Gandalfo during the Conclave, and they won't stop until they elect a Pope.
> 
> There are a lot of questions and wonderings about what will happen, since we haven't dealt with this in about 600 years.  Things like will Pope Benedict's ring be smashed, where he might be buried when he does die, and so on...
> 
> Personally -- throughout his Pontificate he has indicated that if he was to become physically or otherwise unable to do the job of leading the Church, he would step down.  While there was little warning, it didn't come out of the blue.  One way I heard it put today was "stunned but not surprised", in that the timing caught everyone flatfooted, but the intimations and maybe the thought had been there.



Well there you go.  I change my post to say at least its quick and he didn't drag it out.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 11, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Well there you go.  I change my post to say at least its quick and he didn't drag it out.



No problem.  It's like getting a new chief at a PD; even when you know he's going -- they don't start the process of looking for a new one until the old one is out the door...


----------



## Carol (Feb 11, 2013)

granfire said:


> I thought it was an early April fools....but it seems to be genuine Pope Benedict XVI. is calling it quits.
> http://www.sullivanil.us/SYB/baseball.jpg
> 
> I don't think there has been a Pope leaving the job alive since....ever....at least not in modern times...



I'm not sure if you meant to include a link to a baseball jpeg in your post, but this sent me in to a fit of giggles when I saw it at work.  The name Gil Santos won't mean much to anyone outside of Boston...he is a legendary sports broadcaster who just retired last month.

In the late 70s when the Boston Red Sox were in hot pursuit of their pennant, he shocked more than a few uptight suits when doing a quick drop saying "The Pope is dead, and the Sox are alive!  Details at 11"  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Big Don (Feb 11, 2013)

He's 85, he's served the church since he was ordained in 1951, SIXTY TWO YEARS ago. He's earned his retirement.
Not being Catholic, the above is my ONLY opinion on this.


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2013)

Carol said:


> I'm not sure if you meant to include a link to a baseball jpeg in your post, but this sent me in to a fit of giggles when I saw it at work.  The name Gil Santos won't mean much to anyone outside of Boston...he is a legendary sports broadcaster who just retired last month.
> 
> In the late 70s when the Boston Red Sox were in hot pursuit of their pennant, he shocked more than a few uptight suits when doing a quick drop saying "The Pope is dead, and the Sox are alive!  Details at 11"  :rofl: :rofl:



LOL, I need some lessons from billie on C&P :lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2013)

BLASPHEMING HEATHEN


Big Don said:


> He's 85, he's served the church since he was ordained in 1951, SIXTY TWO YEARS ago. He's earned his retirement.
> Not being Catholic, the above is my ONLY opinion on this.




Yeah yeah yeah.....just what I'd expect from a BLASPHEMING HEATHEN!!!! :uhyeah:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 12, 2013)

What? No comments concerning the "Prophecy of the Popes"? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prophecy_of_the_Popes

Let's liven this thread up a little... 



> The *Prophecy of the Popes*, attributed to Saint Malachy, is a list of 112 short phrases in Latin. They purport to describe each of the Roman Catholic popes (along with a few anti-popes), beginning with Pope Celestine II (elected in 1143) and concluding with current pope Benedict XVI's successor, a pope described in the prophecy as "Peter the Roman", whose pontificate will end in the destruction of the city of Rome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2013)

> Provenance
> 
> Final part of the Prophecy in Lignum Vitae (1595) p.311
> The prophecy was first published in 1595 by Arnold de Wyon, a Benedictine historian, as part of his book Lignum Vitæ. Wyon attributed the list to Saint Malachy, the 12th&#8209;century bishop of Armagh in Ireland. According to the traditional account, in 1139, Malachy was summoned to Rome by Pope Innocent II. While in Rome, Malachy purportedly experienced a vision of future popes, which he recorded as a sequence of cryptic phrases. This manuscript was then deposited in the Roman Archive, and thereafter forgotten about until its rediscovery in 1590.
> ...



Might be right up there with the Mayans

Or we may need to figure out what was meant by "destroy Rome" It may not have the same meaning to us in the 21st century as it did in the 12th Century


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Steve said:


> I haven't seen Bill Mattocks around, but I'd be interested in hearing his read on this situation.


Anyone know where he's been? There have been a lot f threads lately where id be interested in his view on.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 15, 2013)

Absolutely fascinating&#8230; 

An interesting perspective: http://richardgleaves.blogspot.com/2013/02/a-trail-ofbreadcrumbs-resignation.html



> The new leader of the Palais-Royal group: *Michel Camdessus*, French economist and former Managing Director of the IMF. The group came to its conclusion. The report of the Palais-Royal Initiative, issued in January of 2011 (and revised the next month) calls for the creation of a supranational banking power, outside the control of any government, which would issue the global reserve currency in the form of SDRs, a unit of account created at Bretton Woods in 1944. Essentially, Camdessus&#8217; old colleagues at the IMF (and the Bank of International Settlements) want to take over international finance
> 
> *Cardinal Peter Turkson* is president of the Pontifical Council for Justice and Peace. On October 23[SUP]rd[/SUP], 2011 (18 days after the G-20 presentation) the Pontifical Council for Justice and Peace surprised many by coming out with a proposal that damned &#8220;the idolatry of the market&#8221; and called for a supranational banking authority identical to the one recommended by the Palais-Royal group.
> 
> Why is *Pope Benedict XVI* stepping down so unexpectedly? The answer is to be found, I believe, in the name of the man considered to have the best odds of being our next pope: *Cardinal Peter Turkson*. According to the Pope&#8217;s own brother, Benedict is tormented by the &#8220;Vatileaks&#8221; scandal, involving leaked Vatican documents indicating money laundering and corruption. This is not to say that Benedict himself is implicated, but he may well be resigning to protect the church, as acquiescence to someone&#8217;s threat to release more. Who would possess such documents? The financiers who are on the opposite side of the Vatican trades, naturally. Those financiers who want a new pope in power: *Peter Turkson*, who is fully on board, and who will declare the IMF schemes to be moral and just when the time comes, a man who is unassailable due to his skin color, who will be commanding the obedience of 1.2 billion Catholics.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 15, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> Absolutely fascinating&#8230;
> 
> An interesting perspective: http://richardgleaves.blogspot.com/2013/02/a-trail-ofbreadcrumbs-resignation.html



Conspiracy theorists everywhere are blowing loads in their pants over this....LOL!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 15, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> Conspiracy theorists everywhere are blowing loads in their pants over this....LOL!



ROFLMAO

I didn't necessarily buy into all the "connections", but he made some compelling points and even posted links to support his evidence. 

Being a History buff, I've long held that the Roman Catholic Church has always been more about power than anything spiritual. They have, quite often throughout history, sided with those whom they felt were going to "rule the world" as it where and vice-versa. 

If Benedict wasn't willing to play ball, then those that want a "world superbank" would have no problem digging up dirt on him to persuade him to advocate in favor of a Pope that would.


----------



## Carol (Feb 15, 2013)

A drumbeat, eh?

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/w...t-hastened-the-popes-exit.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## chrispillertkd (Feb 18, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> Popes don't just quit. I wonder if this is involved with all of the sex scandels? Didn't this Ratzinger help cover it up while part of the lower orders?



No.

I always forget how uninformed people who post about the Church on this board generally are.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Carol (Feb 18, 2013)

Reuters is saying that (unnamed) Vatican officials are in support of the decision for the Pope to remain at the Vatican for reasons of security and immunity. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/15/us-pope-resignation-immunity-idUSBRE91E0ZI20130215

In the comments, a person who identifies herself as a Catholic physician by the name of Dr. Rosemary Eileen McHugh of Chicago, has a rather different view of then Joseph Cardinal Ratzinger's involvement of the sex abuse crisis.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 18, 2013)

chrispillertkd said:


> I always forget how uninformed people who post about the Church on this board generally are.



Especially the Catholics.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Feb 18, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Especially the Catholics.



Some of them, yes. Almost as badly informed as the non-Catholics.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## granfire (Feb 18, 2013)

Carol said:


> Reuters is saying that (unnamed) Vatican officials are in support of the decision for the Pope to remain at the Vatican for reasons of security and immunity.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/15/us-pope-resignation-immunity-idUSBRE91E0ZI20130215
> 
> In the comments, a person who identifies herself as a Catholic physician by the name of Dr. Rosemary Eileen McHugh of Chicago, has a rather different view of then Joseph Cardinal Ratzinger's involvement of the sex abuse crisis.



Interesting read.


But considering that the Pope is head of the world's largest spy network....
I mean, diplomatic corps....

nothing is going to happen.


----------

